
Fewer boys were born in Ontario after Trump was elected president - fraqed
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/fewer-boys-were-born-in-ontario-after-trump-was-elected-president-study-1.5483141
======
Ambele
The divorce rate in Maine correlates with the per capita consumption of
margarine.

Also, the number of letters in the winning word of the U.S. Spelling bee
correlates with the number of people killed by venomous spiders.

Spurious Correlations: [https://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-
correlations](https://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations)

------
jmnicolas
There's not a single number in the article, it's hard to judge if the effect
is massive or if it could be attributed to a statistical error.

------
LeoSolaris
Correlation does not equal causation... even if it's causation that would make
sense.

